# Polished Bliss®: BMW 650 Major Correction...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This was one done last month - in for 4 days to bring it back to life 

The car on arrival, pretty grubby:













































































































So, to firstly get rid of as much dirt and grime as possible the car was foamed with R222 Total Auto Wash at 60 degrees:










Then thoroughly rinsed off, making sure every inch of paint was covered - not just a quick rinse off:










The wheels were going to need a severe clean by the looks of things:



















I decided the wheels were going to have to come off to get them 100% clean so they were left for the time being.

Onto the exterior trim/badges etc, these were cleaned with Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner and Raceglaze Detailing Brushes:





































They were then rinsed at medium pressure:










That's the only downside to using hot water when it's cold outside, you can't see half the time for the steam! 

The front grills were done with the small EZ brush - This is really handy for these sort of jobs, especially on the likes of Audi Grills etc.

Onto the engine bay, this was soaked with Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1), agitated and then rinsed off:



















The fabric hood was then cleaned with 303 Fabric Cleaner and a Meguiars All Surface Interior Brush :










This was then rinsed at low pressure until all the foam was completely gone.

The interior mats were pressure washed @60 degrees:










The extractor machine was then used to get rid of all the excess water and they were then left for the remainder of the 4 days to fully dry. 303 Fabric Guard was then applied to help with future cleaning.

The car was then washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus, Lambswool Wash Mitt and 2 Clear Buckets before being rinsed off and de-tarred with Autosmart Tardis

The last stage before drying the car off was claying, this was done with Meguiars Mild Detailing Clay but there was very little contamination (slightly surprisingly) evident.

So once clayed, the car was dried off with PB Luxury Drying Towels and the Black Baron Drier.

I then gave the hood its first of 3 coats of 303 Fabric Guard:










I then used the Sun Gun to highlight the defects for some pictures, I think they'll give you an idea of the condition of the paint:













































































































I think it's safe to say someone had already attempted to polish the car at some point in the past!

Paint readings were then taken, the Positector 6000 for the metal panels:










Then the 200 for the plastics:



















The readings showed everything was original with no real low spots anywhere on the car which is always good 

Correction work was carried out with a Meguiars 105 and Menzerna 85RE mix with Gloss-It Orange Foam and the Makita Rotary between 1800-2000rpm's. Each panel was thoroughly wiped down with IPA to check the true correction levels and to ensure I was happy before moving onto the next.

*Before*:










*After*:










*50/50*:










The below pic shows what was often left after 1 hit so a further 2nd or 3rd attempt was needed to gain the desired correction:










*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










*Before*:










*After*:










The front wings were particularly bad:




























Being plastic, I changed to Lake Country Foamed Wool to keep the heat down:










These pads have hugely impressed me during testing and as a result they will be in the store shortly. As you can see, they finish extremely well for wool - just a few light trails visible:










The majority of the back end was plastic too so the same process applied here:










*Before*:










*After*:



















Once all the compounding was done it was time to refine the finish. This was done with Menzerna 85RE and Lake Country Polishing Pads @1500-1800rpms:



















Once that was done I dusted out all the shuts etc with a Meguiars Slide Lock Brush and used a Lambswool Duster to remove the remaining polishing dust sat on the panels.



















A further IPA wipe down followed before I applied the LSP.

LSP of choice was a new super duper wax from Raceglaze that Mark had sent up for me to try:










Early signs were very good, one of the easiest waxes to apply and remove and it was up there with Vintage etc in terms of looks :thumb: This was applied to the whole car and then buffed off.

Werkstat Prime Strong was used to polish and protect the chrome trim.

*Before*:










*After*:










The engine had been dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant earlier so this was given a final wipe down:



















Meguiars All Season Dressing was applied and then buffed off on all exterior trim:










Any dust/fluff etc was removed from the hood with 3M Masking Tape:










The interior was fully detailed, including cleaning of the leather with Raceglaze Leather Cleaner and a Raceglaze Leather Brush. Feeding was done courtesy of Raceglaze Leather Balm.

*Before*:










*After*:




























As mentioned at the start, the wheels needed to come off to get them 100% clean, the process for these were as follows:

- Sprayed and agitated with Meguiars Wheel Brightener (4:1)
- Tar removed with Autosmart Tardis
- Clayed with Meguiars Aggressive Clay
- Polished by hand with Menzerna FPII and a Lake Country Polishing Hand Pad
- Cleansed with Werkstat Prime Acrylic
- Sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant
- Tyres dressed with Gloss-It Signature Tyre Gloss (2 coats)

The wheel weights were also painted.

All done and ready to go back on the car:










The arches were given a once over too, process as follows:

- Cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser
- Tar removed with Autosmart Tardis
- Arch Liners dressed with Meguars All Season Dressing










So with the wheels back on and correctly torqued up, all that remained was a final wipe down with Werkstat Carnauba Glos.

Here's the final result 



























































































The sun even decided to make an appearance...


















































































....And finally back inside ready for collection 










Thanks for looking as always

Clark


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Always look forward to a PB detail. Great attention to detail as always. Looks superb even though Im not a fan of the 6 series.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work as always....:thumb:_


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

cfherd said:


> Always look forward to a PB detail. Great attention to detail as always. Looks superb even though Im not a fan of the 6 series.


I actually grew to like it in the end


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always:thumb: by pics the new super duper wax bring a lot of reflectivity !


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent correction work and a great finish!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Another excellent job done, really impresive:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great results on such a beast, perhaps I'll grow to like them too one day :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Great turnaround, and nice results.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great... I like the 6 series alot. Bet the owner was chuffed.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Have to agree with not being a big fan of the 6 series but the results are fantastic as always. Got to ask...is there a store room hidden from view that is messy with equipment because the unit always looks spotless!!!!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

How did the super duper wax from Raceglaze compare to the blackfire range?

Always thought you used Blackfire for your dark colour vehicles


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

twoscoops said:


> Have to agree with not being a big fan of the 6 series but the results are fantastic as always. Got to ask...is there a store room hidden from view that is messy with equipment because the unit always looks spotless!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


There used to be a stockroom but it's not there anymore as we've knocked the wall down and moved Product Sales to another Unit, we now have space for 3 cars inside and have new race deck flooring on its way :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

zetec_paul said:


> How did the super duper wax from Raceglaze compare to the blackfire range?
> 
> Always thought you used Blackfire for your dark colour vehicles


We dont use it religiously for EVERY dark coloured car mate, some customers request Vintage/Werkstat/Project Awesome on their cars from time to time etc, same for light coloured cars where we always recommend Werkstat - some insist they want a wax. Some just leave it up to us! Just so happened that I had a perfect base in the BMW for testing the looks of the RG wax so that's why it was used as I knew durability would be extremely good, it went on and off very similair to Midnight Sun


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Superb as usual

Remember beauty is in the eye of the beer holder, am I the only one that likes the 6 series from the start? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Clark ! They do grow on you these motors, hated them when I first saw them but after looking after one for 2 years it kinda grew on me 

Baz


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

stunning work and write-up as always Clark!
How come the car wash mat isn't inflated as usual?


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> We dont use it religiously for EVERY dark coloured car mate, some customers request Vintage/Werkstat/Project Awesome on their cars from time to time etc, same for light coloured cars where we always recommend Werkstat - some insist they want a wax. Some just leave it up to us! Just so happened that I had a perfect base in the BMW for testing the looks of the RG wax so that's why it was used as I knew durability would be extremely good, it went on and off very similair to Midnight Sun


Thnks for clearing that up for me Clark and keep up the good work


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

fishbonezken said:


> stunning work and write-up as always Clark!
> How come the car wash mat isn't inflated as usual?


We can quite often get to more than half way through the wash stage before it needs inflating as it holds the water fine untill then. Pressure washers dont use much water either


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Superb write-up and correction detail, wheels came up a treat:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i didnt know so many panels on the 6 were plastic


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

You guys have it easy if thats what you call major correction :doublesho :lol: :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

It's always a pleasure to see your work, thanks for show, hug from Portugal


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice work as always


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ace work clark just cant belive so many panels were plastic lol


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job

Still not done my m3 write up yewt which took me 22 hours machining, and then there's the M6 tomorrow too.

Cracking as always Gents


----------



## Simo182 (Apr 15, 2010)

Amazing work!!

Love your write ups, another reason i joined this great site to learn from masters like youself!!


----------



## nurburking DS (Mar 1, 2010)

Top job mate, looking stunning as usual. Nice car to drive, the 4.8 pulls very smooth all the way up, very tail happy if your not carefull, its just a shame they put RFTs on them.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great work as we have come to expect, now looks as it should, well done team pb.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Fantastic work as expected Clark, thanks for sharing :thumb:

New RG wax is looking good by the sounds of things!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the final shots. Not too keen on this shape though


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Great work matey. That's a beautiful finish.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic guys.. A mate of mine has a 650i Conv, a stunning car and an awesome rumble at full tilt


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Stunning work as always Clark, such fantastic attention to detail.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Killer work!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutly....FANTASTIC!!!! :argie:

It´s always a pleasure to see yours "Details" :thumb:

You are an "Inspiration" for me...many thanks for sharing 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Its all been said, but had to shout : 

A great write up (thank you :thumb: ) and beautiful work indeed. A great read and sensational finish. 

Any idea when the RG Superdooper wax is in GA ? it will be interesting to hear back in a few months re durability.

Thanks again :wave: wicked work


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Simply amazing work, Clark!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice as always looks great


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

cfherd said:


> Always look forward to a PB detail. Great attention to detail as always. Looks superb even though Im not a fan of the 6 series.


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!!! Superb work there! The car looks amazing, better than new IMO


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work Clark!! What a state before!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ohhh very nice job indeed Clark!! must get a try on these wool pads... amazing as always!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

oh my word. Great finish!!!


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Black car, beatifull car :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yikes :doubleshothat was a mess. Looks brilliant now though:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

fantastic, what are the benefits of mixing #105 with 85RE?


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work as usual!:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Now thats what i call refinement. Outstanding results Clarke:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks great


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice job as usual


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

looked fabulously G3'd in the befores, great job guys


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Great, another PB write-up - and as usual an in-depth and informative write up - cracking job Clark


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

The shizzle as usual! PB rules.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

super as always


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Great work Clark, very nice


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

great


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That was _serious_ correction and just goes to show from your befores and 50/50s what a poorly machined finish can do to the overall look of a car - dulls it. Looks great in the afters


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always there Clark. Must have missed this when it was originally posted


----------

